# R33 Gtr grille on r32



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone have any pics?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

you can buy just a r33 if you want it to look like one.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just looks horrid keep your existing one.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Kmeng said:


> Anyone have any pics?


Not an R33 grill (don't think that they'd fit) but something similar.










Improves the front end enormously,


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Just to confirm, the above is a JUN grill


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

JoshThePonce said:


> Just to confirm, the above is a JUN grill


Not quite. It was made by a chap in Oz. However it is very similar.

There are other designs which just have two 'end pieces' either side of the hole.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My Brothers old white 32 looked the bollocks with a 33 style grill.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Just looks horrid keep your existing one.


Would you change your mind if Nismo made one????


:chuckle:



TT


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks good. Never thought about it before but I like it.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

FRRacer is right.

33 style grills look truly awful on a 32.
Like plastic surgery, in five years time you will wish you hadn't messed up your face with Botox.

Look great on a 33 though.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

tarmac terror said:


> Would you change your mind if Nismo made one????
> 
> 
> :chuckle:
> ...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> My Brothers old white 32 looked the bollocks with a 33 style grill.


This was the other design I was talking about.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/393602-r32-gtr-jun-grill.html#post4168898

The two slats on each side was the original Jun grill while it didn't look that bad or as hideous as the R33 grill.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Oem ftw for me guys. 

I can see the allure of being individual however.


----------



## Russianred (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey man, 

I've been searching for hours online and haven't been able to get a answer.. I found a few variants, but I like yours best. Can you point me in the right direction to the seller of this grille? It would integrate perfectly to the build I am currently doing. Any insight appreciated, thank you!!! I know you said some guy in OZ, but in a worldwide market, that is a needle in a haystack...












Cris said:


> Not quite. It was made by a chap in Oz. However it is very similar.
> 
> There are other designs which just have two 'end pieces' either side of the hole.


----------

